# POC pads vs guards - what's the difference?



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Pads (POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Pads - Competitive Cyclist)

POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guards (POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guard - Competitive Cyclist)

Same price, same picture (assuming correct picture). So what's the difference? The description doesn't seem to present an objective difference between the 2 products.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep, they both seem the same. Maybe they just mixed them up, but I suggest double-checking with them first. I just had a problem with them regarding some padded shorts--they sent the same wrong pair to me twice (what they sent were for skiing and not like the picture). Sent me a shipping label both times, but I am not as confident with them as I have been in the past.

If looking for this style with the strap behind the knee, check steep and cheap (one of their many other sites). If the same as the picture (hopefully), they will likely be cheaper even with shipping.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

chain reaction cycles lists the knee "pads" version as 2012 and the knee "guards" version as 2013. poc knee | Chain Reaction Cycles

2012: 
POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Pads Features:

•Joints are softer, very flexible protectors
•Hook-and-loop
•Made of Visco-Elastic Polymer Dough VPD
•Downhill, freeride mountain biking
•Sturdy polypropylene

2013: 
POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guard Specifications:

•3D molded VPD 2.0 knee protector, perforated for air flow
•Resistant aramid reinforced stretch fabric sleeve
•The construction and shape are designed to secure position
•Optional elastic strap rests on calf muscle to give extra firm and secure fit

i also noticed with the poc elbow pads vs. elbow guards is that the "pads" version are the first version of the vpd 2.0

The elbow "pads" version doesn't have a strap at the top and bottom. only has one strap at the back of the elbow. i've read a review where a person hated it because every time he bent his elbow the bottom would not flex with his arm and open up. he said when he crashed it acted like a scoop, dug into the dirt and cause a bit of road rash.

the elbow "guards" now have, what they call a Crash Retention Strap at the top and bottom to keep the guard from slipping out of place.

you can visually see the two versions on competitive cyclist. poc elbow 2.0 - Search Results | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

bump.

anyone know the difference between the 2012 and 2013 joint vpd 2.0 knee guards/pads?

does the 2012 have the rubber gripper only at the top and the 2013+ have it at both top and bottom?


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

POC has updated the VPD Knee several times in the last few years, and you have to be careful about which version and which model year you're getting. The VPD material had an old version (sometimes called VPD 1.0) - with many retailers having carryover stock on sale well into 2013. 

Around 2012, VPD 2.0 version came out. The VPD 2.0 is distinguished by the green "VPD 2.0" tag attached at the end of the top strap and "VPD 2.0" in green font on the side of the knee pad. Then, in 2013, they improved the VPD 2.0 model again. The 2013 does have the rubber grippers on the inside of the pad at both the top and bottom.

Regarding "pads" vs "guards", this was people trying to distinguish between the two models when listing them on retailer sites. The important differences are VPD 1 vs VPD 2, and gripper/strap improvements on the latest model.

If you're really tight on this, the latest version of the VPD Knee is POC part number 20374, if you want to contact the retailer to know for sure.


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

XSportsProtective said:


> POC has updated the VPD Knee several times in the last few years, and you have to be careful about which version and which model year you're getting. The VPD material had an old version (sometimes called VPD 1.0) - with many retailers having carryover stock on sale well into 2013.
> 
> Around 2012, VPD 2.0 version came out. The VPD 2.0 is distinguished by the green "VPD 2.0" tag attached at the end of the top strap and "VPD 2.0" in green font on the side of the knee pad. Then, in 2013, they improved the VPD 2.0 model again. The 2013 does have the rubber grippers on the inside of the pad at both the top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Thanks for the info. I was trying to find out if I had the 2012 joint vpd 2.0 pads or the 2013+ ones. Mine had no tags on them at the LBS and had to grab another different pair to scan the sku # off of. The ones w/o tags was the only size medium they had. So I'm assuming the 2013 and newer have rubber gripper at the top and bottom and also bigger POC stitching lettering? 2012 has small lettering and rubber gripper only on the top?

BTW, you have a great site. May be ordering some stuff in the near future from you.

Cheers


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes - 2012 vintage has smaller lettering. I don't recall re: the rubber grips. We don't have any of the 2012 knees in stock, so I can't confirm this for you.


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Jim. I'm sure now that mine are the 2013+. Thank you again!


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

How snug should the 2.0 2014 elbow pads be? According to their size chart I am at the cusp between medium and large. The mediums feel tight on me but with the large the upper strap barely tightens before it runs out of Velcro.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

dj, snug is what you want. From your description, the large is way too big. If they go on easily, then they are going to slip easily. They will conform and stretch to you over time.


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you, that means I shall keep the mediums and return the large pair. 

Cheers


James


----------

